# anyone recommend a led fixture



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

im looking for a fixture that brings out A LOT of the colour of the fish and corals. my t5's r nice but i think led have a better shimmer and also bring out some more colours. let me know if you think otherwise.

i have currently
2 actinics
2 12000k bulbs.

fixture is only a week old. 

tank size 46 gallon bow.
36" length.

let me know which led fixture you guys recommend. better if its in canada. shipping cost a lot


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

Whats your budget? modular led only charges gst and free shipping


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

Shoryureppa said:


> Whats your budget? modular led only charges gst and free shipping


i was looking at this
http://www.modularled.ca/ai-vega/


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

peacocks said:


> i was looking at this
> http://www.modularled.ca/ai-vega/





peacocks said:


> im looking for a fixture that brings out A LOT of the colour of the fish and corals. my t5's r nice but i think led have a better shimmer and also bring out some more colours. let me know if you think otherwise.
> 
> i have currently
> 2 actinics
> ...


there is no LED yet that can replace T5 running 10 hours on the same schedule.

With AI you will kill all corals in your thank and if you want to avoid it, you will see fishes colors just few short hours per day

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

sig said:


> there is no LED yet that can replace T5 running 10 hours on the same schedule.
> 
> With AI you will kill all corals in your thank and if you want to avoid it, you will see fishes colors just few short hours per day


ppl have said they dial down the brightness. it comes with a controller i believe.

im just confused about the ai sol white and ai sol super blue.

i dont get the difference because when i see the super blue on youtube it can change colour to white back to blue... im confused


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

peacocks said:


> ppl have said they dial down the brightness. it comes with a controller i believe.
> 
> im just confused about the ai sol white and ai sol super blue.
> 
> i dont get the difference because when i see the super blue on youtube it can change colour to white back to blue... im confused


There is much more about LED to be confused
go to ReefCentral.com >>> register >>> search for AI >>and start reading.

each person has own opinion, but there many opinions that you will see together.
many threads on different forums and all will confuse you. The AI has cool white and this is the problem.
I assume, I confuse you more now 

Do not worry, I confused by myself, but until you start reading and stop to ask questions from the people who never had LED or owns SW tank few weeks more than you, be ready to trow money away

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

Shoryureppa said:


> Whats your budget? modular led only charges gst and free shipping


500 is my budget. 600 if i really think its worth it.


----------



## zk4444 (Mar 8, 2012)

peacocks said:


> 500 is my budget. 600 if i really think its worth it.


You're tank is a 46g 36" long, so if you're looking at AI you'll likely need two modules so you might be a little short on your budget...


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Ive been running 2 years on LEDs.
Greg is right about the T5s, UNLESS you spend big bucks on a vertex unit with more colours you wont get all the colours in the corals.

But with that said, My LEDs have been Great, And i have not lost a coral to them yet.

Ive heard many horror stories about the AIs, I dont know why, I dont own them, And DONT think they are worth the cost.

I bought these and Cant turn back.

http://newserver.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34776


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Chromey said:


> Ive been running 2 years on LEDs.
> Greg is right about the T5s, UNLESS you spend big bucks on a vertex unit with more colours you wont get all the colours in the corals.
> 
> But with that said, My LEDs have been Great, And i have not lost a coral to them yet.
> ...


you forgot to mention that you run ReefBrite which are not so powerful as AI
I seen AI in action and they will kill everything until you know how to use them or run just blues under which just corals popping up, but all fishes are in black color.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I dont run the reefbrites anymore, I run The New AI look alikes. 

Also You can see from my link the height i have the lights installed.

If you mount LEDS too close to a tank, KISS it all good buy.

I also Find that a LED with a narrow optic kills Everything on top of the tank.


----------



## CrankbaitJon (Mar 26, 2012)

Look up the 120W Ebay LEDS. I have ones that are dimmable and two switches, one for blue and one for white. So far so good and I paid less than $400 for two units.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

CrankbaitJon said:


> Look up the 120W Ebay LEDS. I have ones that are dimmable and two switches, one for blue and one for white. So far so good and I paid less than $400 for two units.


Agree 100%.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

If you think you are going to get better colour on a blue/white LED fixture then a T5 fixture you are sadly mistaken. 


Get yourself a 6 bulb ATI dimmable sunpower unit (or a PM unit if you want to spend a bit of extra money). I would run these bulbs.
4 Blue+
1 Fiji Purple
1 Coral Plus.

If you don't believe me, you are more then welcome to come over to my house and take a look at LED (I have Pacific Sun XM units), T5, and MH. All running over the same system. (different tanks, but all plumbed into a common sump)


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Hydrologist said:


> If you think you are going to get better colour on a blue/white LED fixture then a T5 fixture you are sadly mistaken.
> 
> Get yourself a 6 bulb ATI dimmable sunpower unit (or a PM unit if you want to spend a bit of extra money). I would run these bulbs.
> 4 Blue+
> ...


That is right. I do also have this combination. One more thing to mention - nobody know how many people went back from LED to T5s. looking on AP threads, I assume many

I will say again. there is no LED for now that can run white enough for 11 hours and show good colors from the fish and corals, especially AI. You should decide what you want to see, fish or corals

Electricity cost is not the factor, when AI takes 75W per unit and you will need 2 units.4 bulb T5 will take 160W. What is the difference? Assuming every year you will change bulbs - 4x30 = $120 Taking cost of AI, you will be able to run T5 for 4 years. 
I am not expert on LED, but was reading that real life (brightness) of LED is ~ 5 years and not 50K hours.
t5 also can work 2 and more years, but people change it every year anyway

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Well said sig,

The other thing people don't really think about is.........

What is the point of saving a few bucks on light/electricity/bulbs when you are spending $100 if not $1000's on livestock that is going to look like crap? (well maybe not crap, but not nearly as nice as it should look)

You probably don't like your 4 bulb fixture because the bulbs you are currently using are not very good.

Even if you kept the 4 bulb fixture and replaced with
2 Blue+
1 Coral+ 
1 Fiji purple

....you would see a world of difference.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Hydrologist said:


> Well said sig,
> 
> You probably don't like your 4 bulb fixture because the bulbs you are currently using are not very good.
> 
> ...


The problem and I was in this story also, he does not know what he likes. The tank is just probably one month old.
I also spend many $$$ buying and selling stuff much cheaper, because I did not hear what poeple are saying. What I see from the *real professional forum*s the AI is the worst LED for the mixed tanks and people simply continue to adjust their tanks to this LED, since they can not afford to get another or do not want to sell it for cheap.
Vertex Illuminax are rarely for sale, until people drop from hobby, but AI very often and you see descriptions - 2 weeks in use, 3 months in use and etc.
every person has different opinion, but I found what works for me and my tank and I do not want to trow money. I even do not know if I will have a tank in a year or two

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

There are pros and cons for led vs t5. You just got to see if those pros and cons work for you that's all. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

TypeZERO said:


> There are pros and cons for led vs t5. You just got to see if those pros and cons work for you that's all. Different strokes for different folks.


that's right my friend , but having not yet completely cycled one month old tank you do not know what will work for you

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

ughh....i have a AI sol super blue and my fish and corals look great. as with any light common sense comes into play, you turn it up too much and you will bleach coral. simple as that. the only fish that looks black is my black clown fish lol

fish look orange to me










T5's are great, i'm not taking anything away from them, AI makes a nice led fixture. there are many others you can go with that use the same LED's, or you can go the DIY route. IMO the extra $$ that you spend on the AI is for the fit and finish of the actual unit, i didn't want to have wires hanging everywhere as my tank is in my living room.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Flexin5 said:


> ughh....i have a AI sol super blue and my fish and corals look great. as with any *light common sense comes into play, you turn it up too much and you will bleach coral. simple as that. t*he only fish that looks black is my black clown fish lol
> .


this is not a case with T5. Where are you going to visit me, to see T5s in action and probably to get free frag 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

^lol maybe this weekend i'll drop by if your free? 

i agree, T5's are great. turn on, turn off. slap them on a timer and only worry about them when the time comes to change out bulbs. not to mension that the majority of amazing tanks that i've seen have T5s. i useto have T5's and they were great. 

i liked the look of LED's tho. after seeing alex's tanks with them i wanted them, but i definatly did not regret my purchase.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I switched from a ATI fixture to LEDS, I saw some loss of colours, BUT gain some colours too.

Lets not forget the shimmer too.

LEDS are hit and miss for people. They have worked for me from the start, And ill never run a T5 or MH over my tank again...

Full spectrum LEDS will be nice when they work right.


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

Chromey said:


> I switched from a ATI fixture to LEDS, I saw some loss of colours, BUT gain some colours too.
> 
> Lets not forget the shimmer too.
> 
> ...


great advice for me. and others tunning in. i guess my t5 is nice. i might just get a vertex led strip which r nice and add it to back of tank when i want that blue shimmer


----------



## CrankbaitJon (Mar 26, 2012)

I have one tank under 2 units of 120W leds and one tank under 4 bulb T5. You can pretty much keep everything under the 4 bulb T5 that but some SPS aren't as colourful. If you already have 4 bulb T5 just use it, I love it.


----------



## CrankbaitJon (Mar 26, 2012)

Hydrologist said:


> Well said sig,
> 
> The other thing people don't really think about is.........
> 
> ...


This is exactly what I have and it is great!


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

CrankbaitJon said:


> I have one tank under 2 units of 120W leds and one tank under 4 bulb T5. You can pretty much keep everything under the 4 bulb T5 that but some SPS aren't as colourful. If you already have 4 bulb T5 just use it, I love it.


any recommendations fora simple strip that gives off a lot of colors i guess actinic would do the trick?

i was looking at a few.
mayb 2 of these for each side
http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/truelumen-lunar-light-453nm-blue-actinic-p-5854.html

1 of these
http://www.modularled.ca/panorama-pro-led-module/

http://www.modularled.ca/4-led-moonlight-kit/

or make a custom one from a site that sells the equipment cheap.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

CrankbaitJon said:


> I have one tank under 2 units of 120W leds and one tank under 4 bulb T5. You can pretty much keep everything under the 4 bulb T5 that but some SPS aren't as colourful. If you already have 4 bulb T5 just use it, I love it.


+1.

I think you are on the right track Peacock, stick with the T5 and supplement with some nice blue LED's. This is an awesome combination and I think you will be very happy with it. ...also fits your budget


----------

